# Best Quebec Ski Resorts?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys I been out for a while, recovering from the snowboard accident in Salt Lake. The hand is doing much better, but still needs more time. 

Anyhow, I was wondering if there are any of you here with knowledge of ski resorts near Montreal in the Canadian side(not Jay peak), I am planning a trip. But I have no knowledge of ski resorts in that area, other than Mont Tremblant. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Hey guys I been out for a while, recovering from the snowboard accident in Salt Lake. The hand is doing much better, but still needs more time.
> 
> Anyhow, I was wondering if there are any of you here with knowledge of ski resorts near Montreal in the Canadian side(not Jay peak), I am planning a trip. But I have no knowledge of ski resorts in that area, other than Mont Tremblant.
> 
> ...




Tremblant is probably the best of the bunch.

St.Sauveur is good.

Mont.Ste.Anne and Le massif near Quebec City are good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Bones said:


> Tremblant is probably the best of the bunch.
> 
> St.Sauveur is good.
> 
> Mont.Ste.Anne and Le massif near Quebec City are good.


Yeah, those are all very good, except Tremblant gets somewhat more crowded.




If you wanna see the smallest possible hill to snowboard on, go to Mount. Riguad.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Bones said:


> Tremblant is probably the best of the bunch.
> 
> St.Sauveur is good.
> 
> Mont.Ste.Anne and Le massif near Quebec City are good.


+1

except for the tremblant part, its over-hyped in my opinion, and pretty crowdedddddd


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Forget those over crowded ice sheets people mention (saveur, tremblant, stoneham etc)
The 3 best hills, without question are (not in order)....
- le massif (Best for freeriding: 600cm a year, decent steeps)
- valinouet (Best for Powder: mellow terrain but the snowiest region in eastern canada... 600-650cm normal, sometimes upwards of 800cm)
- mont st anne (pretty good for everything, very good park, not completely iced up like the montreal resorts, and some fun intermediate runs)


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

Bones said:


> Tremblant is probably the best of the bunch.


In my opinion Tremblant is an ant-hill on an ice sheet. The riding is iffy, when you can get past the crowds. Expect to spend 3/4 of your day in the lift lines.

I ski mainly in the Okanagan, despite living 2 hours from Tremblant. Tremblant doesn't hold a candle to even a small hill in British Columbia.


----------

